
Apple shareholders OK 'Say on Pay' - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2008/03/05/BUT5VDFEC.DTL
======
yzeli
It’s funny how, to add drama to the article, the author writes, "Investors and
Apple fanatics from as far as Wyoming and Pennsylvania and at least one child
packed the company's auditorium." Is the "at least one child" comment
necessary?! She does talk about Al Gore in the next sentence. Maybe that’s who
she is implying. Hmm, I guess that reference to the child is really just
political commentary.

